# Staying dry while snaking



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

I have just started making drain cleaning a big part of my service and I was wondering how most of the experienced drain cleaning guys keep their machines and themselves dry during the rain while snaking main lines and any outside cleanouts or other drains. Look forward to finding out. The 10x10 easyups are too big


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Yoram Manzur said:


> I have just started making drain cleaning a big part of my service and I was wondering how most of the experienced drain cleaning guys keep their machines and themselves dry during the rain while snaking main lines and any outside cleanouts or other drains. Look forward to finding out. The 10x10 easyups are too big


I don't like snaking in the rain..Not because I may get wet.
I'm just to dam lazy to set up a tent


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Your a plumber, your suppose to get wet:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont melt sweety. Make sure your machine has a good ground, and you should be golden. I would like to fire a guy like you one day.


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Ouch. Those replys were harsh. It's not me I'm worried about it is my machines.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yoram Manzur said:


> Ouch. Those replys were harsh. It's not me I'm worried about it is my machines.



Visqeen and a few bricks to hold it down.

You may want to cut a hole in the visqueen so you can breathe, tho.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't snake in a steady rain. I will in light stuff, or a drizzle. Not enough money out there to killed over. I also carry rubber mats, and will cover the machine to protect it, but that is few and far between.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This is what I use, it takes less than 60 seconds to set up


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey SewerRatz where can I get that tent and what is it called. That is exactly what I was envisioning but for the life of me I couldn't find it


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is a green one http://airdistributionconcepts.thomasnet.com/item/all-categories/hvac-tent/item-1005?&forward=1

and a slightly larger version from an ebay store http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280444627240&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=%3F*I7&GUID=54289f011260a0266b50f2c0ffc4052f&itemid=280444627240&ff4=263602_263622

Here is a decent work tent as well. http://www.labsafety.com/ALLEGRO-Fire-Resistant-Work-Tent-7H-x-6W-x-6D_s_122889/Confined-Space-Acces_24531271/?CID=9PP001

http://greensafetysupply.com/allegrostandardworktent9453-661tent.aspx

Here is a video of how easy these tents go up.The second tent that he shows how to set up is the one I own. http://www.allegrosafety.com/video_v2/video_flv.php?video=CSE_Tents

http://greensafetysupply.com/allegrostandardworktent9453-661tent.aspx


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I get customer to pull cleanout let it run out in yard until rain stops, or I will go by and remove cap for them. I WONT RUN my gorlitx in the rain even with ground faults at both end of cord and 1 built into machine, (never have never will) maybe if I get started and its just a drizzel then I will finish job


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

oh what the hell. i'm also an electrician. i get shocked . whats the big deal? i do keep the motors on the machines dry. water ain't good on them. i ain't sugar, i wont melt. i wear a raincoat. i'm to cheap to do as ratz suggests. maybe not smarth enough either. breid.......... :rockon:


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dont melt sweety. Make sure your machine has a good ground, and you should be golden. I would like to fire a guy like you one day.


No doubt about it.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

it's just water


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Visqeen and a few bricks to hold it down.
> 
> You may want to cut a hole in the visqueen so you can breathe, tho.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Before I got my hands on the tent, I used to only cover up the motor on my 1065 and rod away. Just made sure the cord ends where not sitting in a puddle, and my foot switch was not in one as well.


----------

